# Daniel Radcliffe - Walking with his girlfriend Rosanne in New York 18.08.2011 x12



## Mandalorianer (22 Aug. 2011)

Upload Image to TurboImageHost.com​



Thx to oTTo


----------



## beachkini (23 Aug. 2011)

sind wohl die nächsten promis, die heiraten


----------



## masbusca (23 Aug. 2011)

Ich finde, Daniel könnte etwas mehr Sonne vertragen, er ist sehr blass.


----------



## Punisher (23 Aug. 2011)

danke fürs Posten


----------

